# Disconnecting NTL



## Markjbloggs (15 Jan 2009)

Have been without NTL cable TV service for over a week now, and have requested disconnection because of their total lack of urgency in rectifying the problem.  

1. Their cables run across the front of my house - am I within my rights to demand that they remove these cables?
2. When exactly does the Irish DTT service begin? (I heard "later this year")

thanks
M


----------



## Latrade (15 Jan 2009)

Markjbloggs said:


> Have been without NTL cable TV service for over a week now, and have requested disconnection because of their total lack of urgency in rectifying the problem.
> 
> 1. Their cables run across the front of my house - am I within my rights to demand that they remove these cables?
> 
> ...


 
Not sure on that one as it can depend on what agreement has been made in the past with the property. Plus, by having it removed it would then mean every other person along the chain loses their acces to cable, which would seem a bit excessive.


----------



## AlbacoreA (19 Jan 2009)

I think if you ask them to remove it they are forced to run it underground, or go different route. Which may or maynot be possible. I've heard of people getting them removed before. What agreements they made with the previous owner hardly apply. I would guess.

AFAIK Irish DTT is meant to roll out in August this year. I don't know much about it but I think they have test signals up which you can recieve at the moment (if near a mast) to give you RTE1,2 and TG4 and TV3. I could be wrong on all of this.


----------



## rgfuller (19 Jan 2009)

Here's the link to the Irish DTT service websites [broken link removed] and http://www.rtenl.ie/dtt.htm


----------



## Markjbloggs (20 Jan 2009)

Thanks for the replies - I intend to go the Freesat combined with  DTT route, set-up costs are not that large when compared to the annual costs of NTL.


----------



## AlbacoreA (20 Jan 2009)

Probably the boards.ie is the best place to info on setting DTT up.


----------



## Male Doon (20 Jan 2009)

Agree, NTL are a disaster, a shower of, well, wasters...I've had a lot of hassle with them lately and can't wait to get out of their claws...or maybe that should be clause, because technically,  you have to give them a month's notice that you are closing the account, which means if you leave the de-coder box in a black sack for them to collect whenever they like, they will still raid your bank account for another month (if paying by direct debit)...
Looking for an alternative now, might go with satellite dish...


----------

